# Rashes with white/yellow crust (pic attached)



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

My 20 weeks old puppy has suddenly developed rashes around his privates and all over his belly with white/yellow crust (picture attached). Any idea what this can be? I noticed it Friday night and looks like it is getting worse..

Do I need to take him for urgent care?

Any insight will be appreciated...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

could be some kind of allergic reaction or skin infection. Personally i would get him to the vet. Dogs getting staph infections isnt uncommon so i would want to rule that out. Has he been chewing at the area?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

For urgent care, no, but you should get him in soon. You can wash his skin with soap and water for now and see what happens until you do get him in.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

from the picture it looks like a staph infection. Wash the area with some betadine , which is a surgical scrub that you can buy at your local pharmacy. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My lab had something that looked very similar to that when she was younger and as Carmen said the betadine took care of it. Hope that your pup clears up soon.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Do it somewhere - where stains don't matter. Betadine makes some wicked permanent stains in fabrics, rugs, etc.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I just realised Harleys rash looks similar to that one. Should I take him to the vet, or use betadine? His is under and down his tail and some on the insides of his legs. I thought it was from the pond, I made a vet appt. for him.


----------

